

Israeli hackers counter attack: posting private photos of anti-Israel hackers - ilhackernews
http://geektime.com/2014/04/10/israeli-hackers-launch-counter-offensive-breaking-into-computers-and-photographing-a-group-of-anti-israel-hackers/

======
MisterWebz
I wonder how they found these OpIsrael participants in the first place. I
assume they just went into an IRC channel dedicated to OpIsrael and struck up
conversations with gullible people to try and get their personal information.
I doubt these are the people responsible for the credit card and email leaks
from several days ago.

[http://time.com/51616/anonymous-israel-
attack/](http://time.com/51616/anonymous-israel-attack/)

------
fractalcat
> Israeli hackers broke into the computers of Anonymous members that attacked
> Israel

"attacked Israel"? I wasn't aware that Israel was a computer. Anyone know
where this article's sources are?

------
bjourne
Politics aside (fucking retards).

Looks like the attack was performed by getting the ips of users in the
#opisrael chat room and trawling for vulnerable targets. Which means most of
the outed users probably has nothing to do with the defacing of Israeli web
sites. It's a much much easier attack than trying to go after them who was
active in the initial attack who likely have slightly better security than
random irc users.

------
Hoozt
"As of 2013, Israel had been condemned in 45 resolutions by United Nations
Human Rights Council since its creation in 2006—the Council had resolved
almost more resolutions condemning Israel than on the rest of the world
combined."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_UN_resolutions_conc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_UN_resolutions_concerning_Israel_and_Palestine)

Yeah.... "praise Israel".

~~~
pytrin
Yes, the U.N is definitely known for its objectivity regarding Israel.

[http://imgur.com/4FQNZBu](http://imgur.com/4FQNZBu)

~~~
Hoozt
Oh, so how would you describe Israel in a more objective way then?

We are talking about a brief history (60+ years) of massacres and a growing
illegal occupation of land here, would you like to phrase that in a more nicer
way no to offend "God's chosen people" or what's the problem?

~~~
aet
I recommend you pursue your line of inquiry elsewhere.

